# hikari cichlid gold??



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

HI... I was at my local shop today and there was a guy in there that told me he had (5) 5-6" inch rb's in a 125.... he told me I should feed them feeders once a week and the rest of the week I should feed them Hikari Cichild gold pellets?? He say's they love it and really brings out there color. I want to try this but I don't want to experiment with a new food and not have them eat it and start eating on each other. Whats the best way to shift them to a new food and is this Hikari Cichlid gold good to feed them? He said he has been feeding it for over a year with out a problem... Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Try to starve your p's for roughly 2-3 days and then throw it in there.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

All of my piranhas have taken Hikari Chicld Gold Pellets. But they were young, so they werent already set in their ways.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

not feeding for a couple of days should do the trick. Make sure to keep a close eye on your p's during the transition. Dont want them turning on each other.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Try feeding the feeders the Cichlid pellets. Then feed the feeders to the piranhas.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha13 said:


> Try feeding the feeders the Cichlid pellets. Then feed the feeders to the piranhas.


 Oo


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha13 said:
> 
> 
> > Try feeding the feeders the Cichlid pellets. Then feed the feeders to the piranhas.
> ...


 I just posted this on another thread, but it should also go here:

By feeding feeders with good food, it makes them better food for the piranhas - you are what you eat!
That is why people give their crickets extra vitemins before feeding to lizards.


----------

